# Ensayado o Probado?



## Yulan

Buen día! 

Tengo que traducir la frase que sigue (el equipo a lo que se refiere es un aparato de radiodiagnóstico de tecnología avanzada):

- L'apparecchiatura è stata *collaudata *da XYXY

- El equipo fue _*ensayado*_ / _*probado*_ por XYXY


Tengo que utilizar  "Ensayar" o "Probar" ?

Mil gracias de antemano por vuestra ayuda!


----------



## gatogab

Yulan said:


> Buen día!
> 
> Tengo que traducir la frase que sigue (el equipo a lo que se refiere es un aparato de radiodiagnóstico de tecnología avanzada):
> 
> - L'apparecchiatura è stata *collaudata *da XYXY
> 
> - El equipo fue _*ensayado*_ / _*probado*_ por XYXY
> 
> 
> Tengo que utilizar "Ensayar" o "Probar" ?
> 
> Mil gracias de antemano por vuestra ayuda!


Ambas podrían adaptarse a tu contexto, sin embargo prefiero el verbo probar. Asunto de gustos.


----------



## Yulan

Hola querido Gato!

Mil gracias! Sé que siempre puedo contar contigo! 

Hasta la próxima!


----------



## Neuromante

Ensayar usado para esto sólo lo he leído en este hilo del foro. El verbo es probar.



Ensayar es lo que hacen los actores o los músicos para preparar una representación o concierto. Si lo usaras con "apparecchiatura" estarías diciendo que estás ensayando para ver *qué* debe hacer el equipo y *después* proceder a fabricarlo, buscarlo, comprarlo  o lo que sea. Pero no que se han hecho pruebas *con* él


----------



## Yulan

Gracias a tí también, Neuromante 

Pero muchas veces he encontrado "ensayo final" en relación con las pruebas técnicas que se ejecutan justamente para comprobar el correcto funcionamiento de un equipo: no es correcto?

Mil gracias de antemano y un saludo


----------



## 0scar

_Collaudare es_ someter a ensayo, control, o lo que corresponda, con el objeto de aprobar.

En este caso diría _El equipo fue aprobado por XXXX_.

El collaudo sería la aprobación.


----------



## Yulan

Oscar, gracias

Pero tratandose de un informe técnico tengo 4 idiomas donde aparece "collaudato" y no "approvato".

Gracias de todas maneras


----------



## 0scar

Yo no dije  "approvato"
Dudo que existan 4 idiomas en que usen la palabra "collaudato".


----------



## Yulan

Oscar,

"Aprobado" para mi es "approvato" en italiano

No sé si puedo ponerlo aquí pues estamos en forum italiano-francés:

Collaudato da ...
Tested by .....
Essayé par ....
Probado por ...

¿que hago?

Gracias


----------



## 0scar

Ahora hay más contexto:
Yo diría "Ensayado por...", es más especifico que "probado".


----------



## Yulan

¡QUE BUENO!  

Oscar, así volvemos a la primera pregunta que he puesto ...  

De todas maneras, gracias.


----------



## 0scar

En este contexto el problema está resuelto, con poner "Ensayado..." alcanza, pero les dejo algo más para traducir "collaudato" que no es lo mismo que "testato" como dice el diccionario de la casa, ni lo mismo que "provato", o algún otro sinónimo.
Lo que yo entiendo es que "collaudato" siempre implica "approvato", y en castellano cuando se dice "Aprobado", en este contexto, siempre implica que fue ensayado o probado con éxito.



"El Diccionario Tradutec de terminología técnica, jurídica, informática y marketing al buscar la palabra collaudo añade:
*Certificato di collaudo*: "*Certificado de* *aprobación* del ensayo", "certificado de conformidad del ensayo""


----------



## Neuromante

Entonces prueba con el verbo "testar"


Cuando has visto escrito "último ensayo" en ese contexto se está refiriendo al conjunto de personas que trabajan en l prueba.

Un ejemplo, con coches:
La última prueba es la última prueba que se le hace al coche nuevo antes de la carrera.
Último ensayo (De ese mismo coche) es la última revisión práctica de los movimientos prefijados que tiene que hacer cada uno de los mecánicos en boxers durante la carrera, para tenerlos frescos en la memoria y comprobar que, en caso de imprevistos, sabrán reaccionar en el menor tiempo posible.

En la práctica se hacen ambas al mismo tiempo. Pero se están mirando dos cosas distintas



De todos modos: ÓScar tiene razón, puede que no te interese la traducción de "collaudare" sino como decir en español que ha sido aprobado. En ese caso es eso: Aprobado.


Pon el contexto


----------



## Yulan

Oscar, Neuromante,

el contexto es lo siguiente:

*Documento:* Certificado de Ensayo Final emitido por el fabricante.
*Tipología de equipo*: sistema telemandado para radiografía digital directa
 - mesa: modelo XX  - Número de Serie
 - generador de Rayos X: modelo XX - Número de Serie 123
 - sistema digital: modelo XX - Número de Serie 345
 - detector de estado sólido: modelo XX - Número de Serie 567
 - conjunto radiogeno: modelo XX - Número de Serie 789
*Pruebas ejecutadas:* [......] [especificadas en más o menos 40 páginas]
*En fecha del:* [....]
*El sistema fue "COLLAUDATO" por: Ing.   XYX*

El presente Certificado de Ensayo final emitido por el frabricante consta de .... hojas y ha sido comprobado por:

- Ing. Biómedico del Organismo de Homologación de los dispositivos médicos ...

- Responsable del Departamiento de Ensayos ...
- Director de Investigación y Desarrollo ...

¡Gracias!


----------



## 0scar

El sistema fue* ensayado* por: Ing.  XXX

El presente Certificado de Ensayo final emitido por el frabricante consta de 999 hojas y ha sido ¿comprobado? firmado/aprobado/controlado por: ZZZ,  Ing. Biómedico del Organismo de Homologación de los dispositivos médicos ...

- Responsable del Departamiento de Ensayos ...
- Director de Investigación y Desarrollo ...


----------



## Yulan

*Mil gracias por tu tiempo, Oscar!*

Entoces voy a utilizar "ensayado".

Por lo que se refiere a "comprobado" creo que se trate del verbo más adecuado para indicar que el documento fue verificado y confirmado por las personas (ing. director, etc. etc.) que firman el mismo.

Lo he "comprobado" ;-) en el DRAE pero, de hecho, no sé si se utiliza normalmente.

Grazie mille!

DRAE:

comprobar.
(Del lat. comprobāre).


1. tr. Verificar, confirmar la veracidad o exactitud de algo.


----------



## 0scar

Yo diría que el ensayo, no el certificado, ha sido hecho por alguien y _controlado_ por otra persona.

El certificado es un documento, y suena raro decir que un documento fue _comprobado_, los documentos son _aprobados_ y _firmados _por el responsable.
Firmar  implica que se aprueba el contenido porque es correcto.

Comprobar un documento suena a ver si no es falso, independientemente de la exactitud del contenido.


----------



## Neuromante

Insisto.

Mira el ejemplo que puse arriba con el coches de carreras. No puedes poner "ensayado" te estás saliendo completamente del contexto y de la idea. No se puede ensayar un objeto que se va a meter en el mercado.

Se ensaya una bombilla a ver como se enciende NO a ver si se enciende. La forma en que le das al interruptor marcándote unos pasos del Lago de los cisnes, ESO es lo que puedes ensayar.
¿Tanto cuesta entender que hay palabras que funcionan en paralelo? ¿Que tienen significados idénticos pero no pueden usarse en el mismo contexto por que son de campos de realidad distintos? Se ensayan acciones o usos de objetos, pero nunca los objetos en sí.

¿Ensayas *un* lápiz o ensayas el uso *del* lápiz/abstracción concreta para dibujar? Tengo claro que lo segundo.



Ya de entrada: No puedes decir "Certificado de Ensayo Final" Ahí tienes que poner "Control final"


Y al final pon "El control del sistema fue realizado por Pepito Pérez"


----------



## Yulan

Sí, puede ser.

Pero tienes que tener en cuenta que cada hoja de este documento tiene que ser firmada por las tres personas antes dichas: según lo establecido por las directivas de los dispositivos medicos, los firmatarios deben "verificar y confirmar" que el contenido de este documento sea conforme a lo previsto por la ley.

No sé si queda claro ... que hago, cambio "comprobado" (= verificado y vericidad confirmada) con "aprobado" :
*aprobar**.*
(Del lat. _approbāre_).


*1. *tr. Calificar o dar por bueno o suficiente algo o a alguien. _Aprobar una boda, una opinión, a una persona para un cargo._

*2. *tr. Asentir a una doctrina o a una opinión.

*3. *tr. Declarar hábil y competente a alguien.

*4. *tr. Obtener la calificación de aprobado en una asignatura o examen.

*5. *tr. ant. Justificar la certeza de un hecho.

¡Gracias por tu asistencia!


----------



## Yulan

Neuromante said:


> Insisto.
> 
> Mira el ejemplo que puse arriba con el coches de carreras. No puedes poner "ensayado" te estás saliendo completamente del contexto y de la idea. No se puede ensayar un objeto que se va a meter en el mercado.
> 
> Se ensaya una bombilla a ver como se enciende NO a ver si se enciende. La forma en que le das al interruptor marcándote unos pasos del Lago de los cisnes, ESO es lo que puedes ensayar.
> ¿Tanto cuesta entender que hay palabras que funcionan en paralelo? ¿Que tienen significados idénticos pero no pueden usarse en el mismo contexto por que son de campos de realidad distintos? Se ensayan acciones o usos de objetos, pero nunca los objetos en sí.
> 
> ¿Ensayas *un* lápiz o ensayas el uso *del* lápiz/abstracción concreta para dibujar? Tengo claro que lo segundo.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya de entrada: No puedes decir "Certificado de Ensayo Final" Ahí tienes que poner "Control final"
> 
> 
> Y al final pon "El control del sistema fue realizado por Pepito Pérez"


 

Neuromante,

Siento decir que no. 

El control que sugieres es algo demasiado general y no identifica el proceso (3 días de pruebas) a lo que se sujeta el sistema.
Se controlan los paquetes antes de enviarlos en esta sociedad (pero el procedimiento de ensayo final es otra cosa).

Gracias de todas maneras.


----------



## Neuromante

*El control del sistema ha sido realizado por:*


Y las tres personas.

Es mucho más claro, mucho más "de verdad"  y no tiene ningún problema de verbos. Simplemente: No es un calco de la gramática italiana





Por cierto:
*Responsable del departamento de pruebas.*

No es "de ensayo" y te sobra una I en departamento. Lo que no sé es si debe ir en mayúscula o en minúscula





Los ensayos solo se pueden hacer en la fase teórica, con modelos experimentales "a ver que pasa"


----------



## 0scar

Yulan said:


> Sí, puede ser.
> 
> Pero tienes que tener en cuenta que cada hoja de este documento tiene que ser firmada por las tres personas antes dichas: según lo establecido por las directivas de los dispositivos medicos, los firmatarios deben "verificar y confirmar" que el contenido de este documento sea conforme a lo previsto por la ley.


 


Entonces_ "El Certificado de Aprobación de Ensayo emitido consta de 999 páginas y *su contenido* ha sido comprobado por...",_
Pero mejor es ajustarse a la ley diciendo _"...y su contenido ha sido verificado y confirmado por.." _


----------



## Neuromante

Vale. Vista la cerradez lo dejo.No voy a volver a explicarlo.

NO puedes usar "ensayo". Pero tú mismo, adelante. Si te gusta la palabra y quieres usarla, úsala. Eres libre. Al fin y al cabo la traducción es tuya, no es responsabilidad mía.


Sólo dejar claro que mi mensaje de justa aquí arriba lo escribí mientras tú posteabas el anterior y es respuesta al de más arriba. el número 19. Al 20 no, al 19


----------



## Yulan

¡Gracias por la corrección Neuromante!
No sabes cuantas veces tengo que leer las traducciones cuando incluyen 4 idiomas distintos 

De todas maneras, no estoy buscando la traducción para "Collaudo" pues ya está indicada por las directivas:  

NORMALIZACIÓN PRODUCTOS ELECTROMÉDICOS EN LA UNIÓN EUROPEA
 Clasificación de los *equipos* electromédicos. *Ensayos de Seguridad* en productos electromédicos. D*ispositivos* in vitro 98/79/EC *dispositivos médicos* en general 93/42/EEC *...* *Directiva* de *Equipos Médicos* para diagnóstico in vitro *...*Cumplir los requisitos legislativos de la Directiva Dispositivos Médicos 3) INFORME DE INSTALACIÓN Y ENSAYO 


*Gracias nuevamente por la corrección*


----------



## Yulan

0scar said:


> Entonces_ "El Certificado de Aprobación de Ensayo emitido consta de 999 páginas y *su contenido* ha sido comprobado por...",_
> Pero mejor es ajustarse a la ley diciendo _"...y su contenido ha sido verificado y confirmado por.."  _


 
SI, ESTO PEGA PERFECTAMENTE.
Gracias


----------

